# Soon-to-be java moss tree



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got an amazing piece of driftwood in yesterday, and an equally amazing giant ball of java moss. Seeing the shape of this driftwood, I knew immediately that I had to try to make it into a tree. I intend to hold the java moss on with a hairnet, and perhaps a nicely branched extra branch tied to the back of the driftwood. If anyone has further tips for me, let me know. If I succeed, I will be sure to post pics!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome!

*Subscribed*


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

If the tree bit doesn't end up working out it would still look really awesome if you piled some java fern around the roots and let it grow in then attached a couple java fern. It would end up looking like a tree that had been torn down in a storm that was slowly being reclaimed by the forest. Sounds slightly poetic, but I'm sure you catch my drift.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Fin Fancier said:


> If the tree bit doesn't end up working out it would still look really awesome if you piled some java fern around the roots and let it grow in then attached a couple java fern. It would end up looking like a tree that had been torn down in a storm that was slowly being reclaimed by the forest. Sounds slightly poetic, but I'm sure you catch my drift.


That sounds cool!

Can't wait to see how it turns out, Deanna!


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

the best way to tie moss to driftwood is to tie them in sections, like patchwork. after you tie it down, use a bottle cap and gently mesh onto the moss. This breaks the cell wall of the moss and will cause they to actively try to replair and grow. This will force the moss to grow faster and thicker.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!

Here's a preliminary try at the tree! The tank is cloudy and not full, and the reflection off my windows is dreadful, but you can get an idea, at least. It's looking pretty much like I hoped it would look and will hopefully get more "leafed out" in time.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

How cool!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

That's very interesting. I remember making a java moss wall, but I never thought about a tree. That's very creative. Be sure to post updates on how it starts to fan out.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice! It'll be nice to see how it grows out. Did you end up hair netting it or how was it put down? 

I've been oogling at aquascapes and love the trees. I hope to have a community tank with one. I like the look of those "Christmas moss" to do it with. This just makes me sigh. So gorgeous.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I had it in between type 7 mesh. It green outward nicely, but it wouldn't creep across the mesh like I wanted and saw others do.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I put it in with a hair net, but I'm considering taking it out of there and just pressing it onto the branches and trying to make it grow that way. My biggest issue with the hair net is that I'm afraid a fish will somehow get caught up in it or inside it. :-/


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Probably will happen. Take rubberbands and strap the java moss to the wood. The moss will grow over the rubberbands soon.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

crazy glue works as well. just find yourself some non water soluble glue


----------

